# Intel PROSet/Wirless Driver Not Installed



## John678 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi There,

I have a Dell Latitude D610 Laptop with Windows XP Operating System.

I have a wireless connection problem with the Intel PROSet/Wireless Driver. I have used the troubleshooter that it gives me. But it still doesnt work.I lookws into my services folder and everything using windows and microsoft to try and repair it. Still wont work. Nothing in my device manager has the red x or ? or !.

The Files Listed under the Network adapters is:
Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller
Dell Wireless 1370 WLAN Mini-PCI Card

This is a list of things in my system information files from the tab adapter:

Name	[00000001] RAS Async Adapter
Adapter Type	Wide Area Network (WAN)
Product Type	RAS Async Adapter
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	SW\{EEAB7790-C514-11D1-B42B-00805FC1270E}\ASYNCMAC
Last Reset	12/24/2008 11:54 AM
Index	1
Service Name	AsyncMac
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	20:41:53:59:4E:FF
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\asyncmac.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 14.00 KB (14,336 bytes), 8/4/2004 7:00 AM)

Name	[00000010] Dell Wireless 1450 Dual Band WLAN Mini-PCI Card
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	Dell Wireless 1450 Dual Band WLAN Mini-PCI Card
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	Not Available
Last Reset	12/24/2008 11:54 AM
Index	10
Service Name	BCM43XX
IP Address	0.0.0.0
IP Subnet	
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	Yes
DHCP Server	255.255.255.255
DHCP Lease Expires	7/24/2007 6:45 PM
DHCP Lease Obtained	7/24/2007 5:45 PM
MAC Address	00:14:A4:33:89:0C

Name	[00000011] Packet Scheduler Miniport
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	Packet Scheduler Miniport
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PSCHEDMP\0002
Last Reset	12/24/2008 11:54 AM
Index	11
Service Name	
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\psched.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 67.50 KB (69,120 bytes), 8/4/2004 7:00 AM)

Name	[00000012] Infrared Port
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	Infrared Port
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_IRDAMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset	12/24/2008 11:54 AM
Index	12
Service Name	Rasirda
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\rasirda.sys (5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148), 19.13 KB (19,584 bytes), 10/22/2007 4:41 PM)

Name	[00000013] Dell TrueMobile 1300 WLAN Mini-PCI Card
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	Dell TrueMobile 1300 WLAN Mini-PCI Card
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	Not Available
Last Reset	12/24/2008 11:54 AM
Index	13
Service Name	BCM43XX
IP Address	0.0.0.0
IP Subnet	
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	Yes
DHCP Server	
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	00:14:A4:33:89:0C

Name	[00000014] Packet Scheduler Miniport
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	Packet Scheduler Miniport
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PSCHEDMP\0003
Last Reset	12/24/2008 11:54 AM
Index	14
Service Name	
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\psched.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 67.50 KB (69,120 bytes), 8/4/2004 7:00 AM)

Name	[00000015] Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	Not Available
Last Reset	12/24/2008 11:54 AM
Index	15
Service Name	w29n51
IP Address	0.0.0.0
IP Subnet	
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	Yes
DHCP Server	
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	00:14:A4:33:89:0C

Name	[00000016] Packet Scheduler Miniport
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	Packet Scheduler Miniport
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PSCHEDMP\0004
Last Reset	12/24/2008 11:54 AM
Index	16
Service Name	
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\psched.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 67.50 KB (69,120 bytes), 8/4/2004 7:00 AM)

Name	[00000017] Dell Wireless 1370 WLAN Mini-PCI Card
Adapter Type	Ethernet 802.3
Product Type	Dell Wireless 1370 WLAN Mini-PCI Card
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_00051028&REV_02\4&2FA23535&0&18F0
Last Reset	12/24/2008 11:54 AM
Index	17
Service Name	BCM43XX
IP Address	0.0.0.0
IP Subnet	
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	Yes
DHCP Server	255.255.255.255
DHCP Lease Expires	1/18/2038 9:14 PM
DHCP Lease Obtained	12/24/2008 9:11 AM
MAC Address	00:14:A4:33:89:0C
Memory Address	0xDFCFE000-0xDFCFFFFF
IRQ Channel	IRQ 17
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\bcmwl5.sys (4.100.15.5, 590.75 KB (604,928 bytes), 7/24/2007 5:01 PM)

Name	[00000018] Packet Scheduler Miniport
Adapter Type	Ethernet 802.3
Product Type	Packet Scheduler Miniport
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PSCHEDMP\0005
Last Reset	12/24/2008 11:54 AM
Index	18
Service Name	
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	00:14:A4:33:89:0C
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\psched.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 67.50 KB (69,120 bytes), 8/4/2004 7:00 AM)

Name	[00000002] WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset	12/24/2008 11:54 AM
Index	2
Service Name	Rasl2tp
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\rasl2tp.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 50.13 KB (51,328 bytes), 8/4/2004 7:00 AM)

Name	[00000003] WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Adapter Type	Wide Area Network (WAN)
Product Type	WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset	12/24/2008 11:54 AM
Index	3
Service Name	PptpMiniport
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	50:50:54:50:30:30
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspptp.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 47.25 KB (48,384 bytes), 8/4/2004 7:00 AM)

Name	[00000004] WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Adapter Type	Wide Area Network (WAN)
Product Type	WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset	12/24/2008 11:54 AM
Index	4
Service Name	RasPppoe
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	33:50:6F:45:30:30
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspppoe.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 40.50 KB (41,472 bytes), 8/4/2004 7:00 AM)

Name	[00000005] Direct Parallel
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	Direct Parallel
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PTIMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset	12/24/2008 11:54 AM
Index	5
Service Name	Raspti
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspti.sys (5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148), 16.13 KB (16,512 bytes), 8/4/2004 7:00 AM)

Name	[00000006] WAN Miniport (IP)
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	WAN Miniport (IP)
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_NDISWANIP\0000
Last Reset	12/24/2008 11:54 AM
Index	6
Service Name	NdisWan
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndiswan.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 89.63 KB (91,776 bytes), 8/4/2004 7:00 AM)

Name	[00000007] Packet Scheduler Miniport
Adapter Type	Ethernet 802.3
Product Type	Packet Scheduler Miniport
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PSCHEDMP\0000
Last Reset	12/24/2008 11:54 AM
Index	7
Service Name	
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	64:64:20:52:41:53
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\psched.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 67.50 KB (69,120 bytes), 8/4/2004 7:00 AM)

Name	[00000008] Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller
Adapter Type	Ethernet 802.3
Product Type	Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_1677&SUBSYS_01821028&REV_01\4&2959CBDC&0&00E0
Last Reset	12/24/2008 11:54 AM
Index	8
Service Name	b57w2k
IP Address	192.168.0.101
IP Subnet	255.255.255.0
Default IP Gateway	192.168.0.1
DHCP Enabled	Yes
DHCP Server	192.168.0.1
DHCP Lease Expires	12/31/2008 11:54 AM
DHCP Lease Obtained	12/24/2008 11:54 AM
MAC Address	00:14:22:B7:E5:10
Memory Address	0xDFDF0000-0xDFDFFFFF
IRQ Channel	IRQ 16
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\b57xp32.sys (7.86.0.0 built by: WinDDK, 118.63 KB (121,472 bytes), 8/23/2004 2:49 PM)

Name	[00000009] Packet Scheduler Miniport
Adapter Type	Ethernet 802.3
Product Type	Packet Scheduler Miniport
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PSCHEDMP\0001
Last Reset	12/24/2008 11:54 AM
Index	9
Service Name	
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	00:14:22:B7:E5:10
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\psched.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 67.50 KB (69,120 bytes), 8/4/2004 7:00 AM)


I have tried downloading http://ftp.us.dell.com/network/R155386.EXE but the files already exist.

I even tried http://downloadcenter.intel.com/T8Cl...=8061&lang=eng but the file doesnt exsist on the site anymore

I tried using the file download from Microsofts site 871122 and it didn't help at all. 


I need so much help on this that it isnt funny. Please help me!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Have you powered cycle your system?
Shut down All Systems (Unplug them)
Power up the Modem first and wait a few minutes.
If you have a Router, then power this up next and wait a few minutes.
Then power up each computer one at a time and wait a few minutes to allow the computer to assign an IP address. See if the computer connects to the internet before you power up the next computer. 
Bill


----------

